

Re: scumbag signup techniques - paisible

Felt like ranting.<p>So you put me on a waiting list for an invitation to your new product. Fine.  
You have a few more kinks to iron out and bugs to squash before you let me and the rest of the world in.<p>DON'T ask me to tweet or otherwise promote your website in exchange for that invitation - that pisses me off.<p>I'm doing YOU a favor by trying out your product in the first place : the web is saturated with LaunchRock template signup pages, so it's already a miracle that I put in my email in yours.<p>Startups should let users experience their product before requiring ANY kind of signup / personal information - so if a splash page was enough to get me to put my email in that signup box, you're already getting a lot from me.<p>But telling me I now need to start promoting your product before I've even tried it to get access to it in the first place ? Ugh.
======
kellyreid
I know a lot of people support the model of "put up a launchrock page and
hope", but I kind of hate it. From an entrepreneurial point of view it makes
sense; why bother developing something that people don't want? It feels,
though, like the random LaunchRock page has become spam at this point.

I know it's all about A/B testing and iterating and minimum viable product,
but a sexy signup form that clearly required no time investment of your own
does not make me think you're going to build a good product. It says "I'm a
'serial entrepreneur' cranking out crap to hope for a big pay day. If my
product sucks and I get bored, I don't care."

It makes good business sense for the most part, but on a personal level I
don't much care for it. It's the user's choice to opt in, and if the product
genuinely seems useful there is a chance for mutual benefit. If not, just
don't sign up.

On a separate note, what's to stop me from making up a bullshit project,
putting up a fancy web 3.1 Hot New Product launch page, and just selling your
emails to spammer lists? I can just put an empty and "personable" promise on
my signup page and lie. "We won't spam you. Promise."

The whole thing makes me jaded about web entrepreneurship. I've been grinding
it out on one company for 30+ months, so when some 'serial entrepreneur' just
craps out mediocre work and gets paid to do it, a piece of me dies on the
inside. Maybe I'm just old-fashioned.

~~~
glimcat
Many of my favorite things have been made by people who needed it for their
own use first.

It also makes it much more likely that you can promote it to people with
something more compelling than an email grab.

------
revorad
The data suggests people who feel like you (I do!) are in the tiny tiny
minority. Personally, it just helps me set a higher bar for choosing who to
give my email address to.

~~~
paisible
I have a hard time believing that people (other than the close circle around
the founders) would actually buy into this concept. Do you know of any data
that supports this ?

Unforortunately, from what I can see, the "promote us to get an invite"
feature is built into LaunchRock at this point, which means we'll have more
and more of this lazy "marketing" model popping up everywhere, regardless.

~~~
revorad
[http://launchrock.com/images/LaunchRock%20Hits%201.5%20Milli...](http://launchrock.com/images/LaunchRock%20Hits%201.5%20Million%20Signups.png)

~~~
paisible
awesome, thanks for sharing this.

------
babarock
Thanks, now I understand why all these websites still haven't answered my
signing up for beta, 3 months ago.

------
mapster
it doesn't hurt to ask. and don't beat up the little guy. or maybe they seem
like an easier target? look at the shenanigans the big corporations pull to
get you to do what they want - they never let their hooks out of you.

------
wkearney99
Don't just whine about it, go negative. Actively DEmote their efforts.

